# Should we keep going ??



## Jo

Hi Peter

I would like your advice on a few things

We have had 5 goes now of IVF.
1. Sept 01
Puregon 200iu - 17 follies - 9 eggs - 7 embies - grade 2.5 - 3 ( 3 being good grade)
Result negative

2. Feb 02
Puregon 300iu - 16 follies - 8 eggs - 6 embies - grade 2.5
Result Positive, twins - m/c 8 weeks (heartbeat at 7 weeks, no h/beat at 8 weeks)

3.July 02
Menopur 300iu - 10 follies - 6 eggs - 5 embies - grade 2.5
Result Positive, twins - m/c at 8 weeks (heartbeat at 7 weeks, no h/beat at 8 weeks)

Found out I had a blood condition called Hughes Syndrome (antiphospholipid Syndrome)

4. April 03
Menopur375iu, 75mg aspirin daily, dexamethosone 1mg while stimming 12 follies - 8 eggs - 5 embies - grade 2.5
Result Negative

5.Sept 03
Puregon 400iu, 75mg asprin, dexamethosone whilst stimming, HRT patches (as lining a bit thin 6.5mm)fragmin from EC - 9 follies - 7 eggs - 4 embies
Result Negative

Also we do transport IVF, what do you think of that, would that have an effect on the eggs ?

I feel I need to get a positive result now they have found the blood problem, but not sure if we are just wasting time.

We are both 37 very soon, and feel we are getting to old for all this.

We never get any embryos to freeze so it is always a full cycle of IVF we have to do

Thanks for your work on here Peter

Take care 
Jo
x x


----------



## peter

Jo said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I would like your advice on a few things
> 
> We have had 5 goes now of IVF.
> 1. Sept 01
> Puregon 200iu - 17 follies - 9 eggs - 7 embies - grade 2.5 - 3 ( 3 being good grade)
> Result negative
> 
> 2. Feb 02
> Puregon 300iu - 16 follies - 8 eggs - 6 embies - grade 2.5
> Result Positive, twins - m/c 8 weeks (heartbeat at 7 weeks, no h/beat at 8 weeks)
> 
> 3.July 02
> Menopur 300iu - 10 follies - 6 eggs - 5 embies - grade 2.5
> Result Positive, twins - m/c at 8 weeks (heartbeat at 7 weeks, no h/beat at 8 weeks)
> 
> Found out I had a blood condition called Hughes Syndrome (antiphospholipid Syndrome)
> 
> 4. April 03
> Menopur375iu, 75mg aspirin daily, dexamethosone 1mg while stimming 12 follies - 8 eggs - 5 embies - grade 2.5
> Result Negative
> 
> 5.Sept 03
> Puregon 400iu, 75mg asprin, dexamethosone whilst stimming, HRT patches (as lining a bit thin 6.5mm)fragmin from EC - 9 follies - 7 eggs - 4 embies
> Result Negative
> 
> You have been through a lot. An embryology consultation might help at this stage so that you can get an unbiased overview of your case. Please see my note at the top of my message board
> 
> Also we do transport IVF, what do you think of that, would that have an effect on the eggs ?
> 
> It's not ideal but there have been many pregnancies from transport IVF
> 
> I feel I need to get a positive result now they have found the blood problem, but not sure if we are just wasting time.
> 
> No there are plenty of pregnancies in people with your problem.
> 
> We are both 37 very soon, and feel we are getting to old for all this.
> 
> You need to take independent counselling on this point
> 
> We never get any embryos to freeze so it is always a full cycle of IVF we have to do
> 
> It's a concern that you have never had freezing, I would quiz your clinic about this
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Peter
> Thanks for your work on here Peter
> 
> Take care
> Jo
> x x


----------

